

The Dow Is - kiplinger
http://www.thedowis.com

======
markessien
So how is this supposed to work with the hundreds of such super-simple sites?
Am I supposed to bookmark each and everyone of them?

This type of information belongs on a mobile device or something that
aggregates them together, but as an independent website, there are too many
such simple websites for me to bookmark them and find later effectively.

The web is no longer an effective application distribution channel, because
when you 'choose' an app, it does not remember you 'chose' it. It simply
disappears within my 2000 or more bookmarks.

The system is broken, things are not simple.

------
curiousgeorge
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Dow+Jones&btnG=...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Dow+Jones&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=)

------
ObieJazz
Rarely have I seen such bad news in such a small font.

------
viggity
that site is:

DUMB

